# Seasoning Blends



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

These are probably around here somewhere but now I know where 

*Cajun Seasoning*

2 1/2 tsp paprika 
1 1/2 tsp chili powder
5 dashes cayenne pepper (or less if you don't like it very hot)
1/4 tsp pepper
1/4 tsp oregano
3/4 tsp thyme
1 tsp salt

*Homemade Chili Powder*

1 tsp. paprika
2 tsp. cumin
1 tsp. cayenne
1 tsp. oregano
2 tsp. garlic powder
Mix everything together and store in a glass jar!

*Sweet Curry Powder*

3 tsp turmeric
2 tsp coriander
1 1/2 tsp cumin
1 tsp cinnamon
1 tsp ginger
3/4 tsp yellow mustard
1/2 tsp white pepper 
1/2 tsp fenugreek
1/2 tsp cardamom
1/2 tsp cloves
1/2 tsp nutmeg
1/8 tsp cayenne pepper
1/4 tsp black pepper

*Vegetable Broth Mix Recipe | All-Purpose Seasoning*

4 T celery salt 
4 T dried parsley flakes
6 tsp garlic powder
6 tsp salt
6 tsp ground savory (use summer savory - not the winter variety)
2 tsp dried marjoram
2 tsp dried thyme
1 tsp pepper
1 tsp turmeric
1 tsp ground sage
Directions:
1. Combine all in a small bowl. Store in glass or plastic container with a tight fitting lid. Stir or shake occasionally before use to redistribute ingredients.
2. Use 1 tsp mix plus one cup of water to make 1 cup of broth in a recipe. You may substitute this for chicken broth/bouillon in recipes as well. 1 tsp is the equivalent of 1 bouillon cube.

*Cream-Of Soup Mix*

2 cups dry milk powder (non-instant is preferred) Dairy Free? Use rice milk powder.
¾ cup cornstarch 
1 teaspoon onion powder
½ teaspoon dried thyme
½ teaspoon dried basil
½ teaspoon dried parsley
¼ teaspoon black pepper
Mix all ingredients together with a whisk.
Store in an airtight container.
To make into soup:

Combine 1/3 cup dry mix with 1 ¼ cups water in a small saucepan. Whisk until smooth.
On medium heat, bring to a boil.
Cook and stir for 2 minutes, until thick. Cool.
This amount = 1 can condensed cream-of soup.

For Cream-of Chicken Soup: use 1 ¼ cups chicken broth instead of water.

For Cream-of Mushroom Soup: use water; add ¼ cup diced, cooked mushrooms to soup after it thickens

For Cream-of Celery Soup: use water, add ¼ cup diced, cooked celery to the soup after it thickens or add a dash of celery seed to the mixture while it's cooking.

*
Homemade "Emeril's Essence" Seasoning Blend*
Yield: 1/3 cup

Ingredients

1 tbsp paprika
1 tbsp sea salt
1 tbsp garlic powder
1 1/2 tsp onion powder
1 1/2 tsp dried oregano
1 1/2 tsp dried thyme
1 tsp freshly ground black pepper
1 tsp cayenne pepper (if you like it spicy, use more)
Instructions

In a small bowl, add all of the above ingredients and mix well to combine. (I use the back of spoon to mash/grind the ingredients together.)
Transfer to a 4-ounce mason jar or clean recycled spice jar.
This seasoning mix is not only a great accent for meats, poultry and seafood, but is also delicious on grilled or roasted veggies!

*Easy Homemade Garlic Salt*

Mix three parts salt to one part garlic powder. That's it!

*Italian Dressing Mix*

1 1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
1 Tablespoon onion powder
2 teaspoon oregano
1 Tablespoon dried parsley
2 teaspoons sea salt
1 teaspoon pepper
1/4 teaspoon thyme
1/2 teaspoon dried celery flakes

*Ranch Dressing Mix*

5 Tablespoons dried minced onions
7 teaspoon parsley flakes
4 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon garlic powder

Mix together and store in an air tight container.

For dressing: Mix 2 Tablespoons dry mix with 1 cup mayonnaise (I use Hain Safflower mayo) and 1 cup buttermilk or sour cream. (I use buttermilk.)

For dip: Mix 2 Tablespoons dry mix with 2 cups sour cream or kreme fresh.
Mix up a few hours before serving, so the flavors all blend nicely.

*Cinnamon Sugar ~ Made Four Ways and Healthier*
Ingredients
Sweetest Version
1 cup sweetener (I use a low carb sweetener like xylitol or erythritol. If you aren't on a strict low carb diet, sucanat or coconut sugar are good options. See notes)
2 Tbsp cinnamon 
Medium Strength
1 cup sweetener 
4 Tbsp cinnamon
Strongest
1 cup sweetener (I used a low carb option. )
5 1/3 Tbsp (16 tsp) cinnamon
Cinnamon-Nutmeg Blend
1 cup sweetener (I used a low carb option)
2 Tbsp cinnamon
1/2 tsp nutmeg (freshly ground recommended)

*Homemade Lemon Pepper Seasoning*
INGREDIENTS:
5+ large lemons
1/3 cup {scant} of crushed pepper corns {black and/or medley}
1/4 cup kosher salt
DIRECTIONS:
Zest all the lemons and mix with crushed peppercorns.

Spread out on parchment lined baking sheet and bake on lowest setting until the zest is completely dried.

Add the lemon-pepper to a spice grinder and grind until desired texture.

Mix with the kosher salt if desired and store in a airtight container for up to a few months.

*Homemade Poultry Seasoning*

Ingredients
2 3/4 tsp. rosemary
1 1/2 tsp. ground thyme
1 tsp. basil
1/2 tsp. nutmeg
1/2 tsp. black pepper
Mix everything together and store in a glass jar.

*Homemade Taco Seasoning*

2 1/2 tsp. chili powder
1 1/2 tsp. paprika
1 1/2 tsp. cumin
1 tsp. onion powder
3/4 tsp. garlic powder
1/2 tsp. sea salt
dash cayenne
Combine all ingredients. Use instead of 1 package of taco seasoning mix. Makes 3 tablespoons.

*Turmeric Newari Spice*

4 Teaspoons Ground Garlic
2 Teaspoons Ground Ginger
2 Teaspoons Ground Cumin
1 1/4 Teaspoon Ground Turmeric
1/2 Teaspoon Ground Chili
1/4 Teaspoon Ground Black Pepper
2 1/2 Teaspoons Sea Salt or Real Salt


----------

